# Muay Thai Kickboxing (Getting Started)



## jpduk (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I am interested in starting to learn muay thai mainly to improve my general fitness and will get some self defence out of it aswell., I have found a local gym that I can go to.


My only concern is I am not a fighter, if somebody was to throw a punch at me I would flinch and put my hands in the way, I take it this is a natural thing to do for a first time novice & hopefully with training & practice the flinching thing would go away ??


Thanks for your help


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 31, 2013)

jpduk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interested in starting to learn muay thai mainly to improve my general fitness and will get some self defence out of it aswell., I have found a local gym that I can go to.
> 
> ...



Yep. Perfectly natural and it will improve with time and practice.


----------



## wild thunder02 (Oct 31, 2013)

The more you train the less of an problem it is. Give it a couple months and you should be fine.


----------



## SENC-33 (Nov 1, 2013)

You have to callous your body in any martial art but Muay Thai can be a bit tougher than most because of the heavy striking emphasis. The shins are the hardest part. You wont be doing any hard sparring until your skill level reaches a certain point but when you do you will be comfortable


----------

